# אז מי פנוי לקרטידים??



## yoli (4/10/12)

אז מי פנוי לקרטידים??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז יאללה נתחיל???? מראש מתנצלת שאני לא שמה הרבה תמונות, בן זוגי לא מת על זה שאני מפרסמת פה 
אבל הפורום הזה ככ שימש אותי שאני רוצה גם קצת לקוות שאני אתרום משהו לאחרות!


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

אז מי אנחנו??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני איילת ובן זוגי ר'. מי שיזהה אותנו בתמונות זה בסדר גמור, אם לא, נשאיר את זה ככה  
מכירים כבר 3 שנים גרים יחד שנתיים וחצי, הכרנו באינטרנט   אני בת רביעית ואחרונה להורי, חתונה אחרונה. הוא בן יחיד להורים גרושים ואכן האתגר היה גדול. בסוף מצאנו את עצמנו מארגנים חתונה "רגילה" בסגנון האישי שלנו


----------



## Bobbachka (4/10/12)

ישששש! 
זה כל כך הולך להעביר לי בכיף את יום העבודה!


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)




----------



## שומרת על השמנת (4/10/12)

יא!!!! איזה כיף!


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)




----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

שכחתי לגמרי! הזמנות!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
את ההזמנות עשיתי לגמרי לבדי  מתוך מחשבה על שילוב שני המקצועות שלנו..והאופי האישי.
הדפסתי במנטורס חיפה.


----------



## yoli (5/10/12)

זום


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (5/10/12)

אפשר לשאול כמה עולה שם? 
אני במיוחד מתעניינת לגבו גלויה דו"צ אם את יודעת (ממה שאני רואה אצלכם זה גודל מיוחד).

ואהבתי את העיצוב!!
גם אני רוצה לעצב לבד =]


----------



## yoli (5/10/12)

לגבי הזמנות 
שלנו היה 12 על 12 יחסית קטן אבל מאוד מתאים לקונספט של הפתק.. גלויה דו צדדית תעלה לדעתי אותו דבר. מה שכן לקחתי נייר ממוחזר מיוחד, נייר קפה כדי לתת לזה מראה של הפתק ולא סתם גלויה. שאת מעצבת לבד אל תשכחי בליד. לעצב לבד זה הכי כיף!! במנטורס עזרו לי מאוד אבל הם בית דפוס קטן וזה לקח זמן. באתי להדפסות ניסיון (צריך לתאם) שלמתי על הניסיון וברגע שסגרתי עיסקה הורידו לי ממנה את מה ששילמתי על הניסיון . הם לא זולים 430 שקל ל250 הזמנות, לנייר המיוחד.אבל ההדפסה היתה טובה. היתי גם בדף אור בחיפה, והיתה שם משהי שלמרות שקבעתי סירבה לעזור לי, המתנתי לה שעה ומשהו והיא פשוט היתה מגעילה... בד"כ הם בסדר גמור.


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

ההצעה 
ההצעה היתה בפורים, הלכנו לצימר ולחרמון והאמת היתה לי תחושה, בן זוגי תמיד בא לחופש עם תיק פיצי כזה של גברים ופתאום הוא לקח קיטבג חחחחח הלכנו בערב למסעדה חזרנו ובזמן שהתקלחתי הוא הדליק נרות ונתן לי משלוח מנות שבתוכו – טבעת  
הטבעת מהבורסה ליהלומים מאחת החנויות שם.


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

המקום- גן החורשה בקיבוץ יגור 
אנחנו גרים כ5 דק מהגן שם פגשנו בעודד.
עודד בחור נחמד מאוד, שפגשתי אותו התחברתי אליו מאוד. הוא הזכיר לי את אנשי הקיבוץ ממנו באתי... וגרם לי לתת בו אמון  לעודד תשובה לכל שאלה . לדעתי בזכותו הגן מתפקד בצורה מוצלחת. למרות שהגן לא נותן עיצוב חופה עודד בא לקראתנו ועשה לנו חופה במחיר מאוד נוח, כל בעיה שהיתה הוא פתר בשמחה רבה. 
מקומות נוספים שהלכנו לראות: 
בית אורן בקתה ביער- היו תחליף אפשרית ליגור מבחינתי .היה נחמד מאוד, אבל היו דברים שהציקו לי: למה מקום שמכבד את עצמו שם כורסאות קרועות בכניסה? החופה לא היתה לטעמי..הבחורה שהתנהלתי מולה מסבירה לי שאם יורד גשם אך עוד לא נובמבר היא לא מרימה את האוהל החורפי שיש להם- אז מה אני אמורה לעשות? לתשובתה לא יירד גשם לפני נובמבר. מעניין.  פיין קלאב- היו במחיר של יגור, הרתיע אותי שאין להם רשיון עסק והם רצו מינימום אנשים גבוה שלא היה לנו, חייבת לציין שחברים שלנו התחתנו שם והיה מצויין, את בן זוגי הרתיע כל נושא בית אורן בגלל הדרך המפותלת, אמרנו  שאם נעשה שם נעשה הסעות. חצר הבאר- מקום נחמד אך בן זוגי אמר שהוא לא מעוניין. שמורתה היתה העדיפות השלישית אחרי בית אורן- שמעתי דעות מאוד חלוקות על הבעלים, היינו שם והרגשתי בעיית אמינות והחלטתי לוותר. שוב לכו על פי האינטואציה ותרגישו שלמים.


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

דעתי המסוייגת על קייטרינג הבית מיכה פרנק 
אתחיל מהסוף ואומר שגם הטובים ביותר מועדים הקייטרינג של מיכה פרנק נחשב לדעתי לטוב- למרות שאין הרבה ביקורות באינטרנט עליהם. אך בחתונה שלנו היו בעיות קלות וכולן היו עם הקייטרינג. באופן אישי אנחנו עדין מוטרדים מזה. 
בנושא הזה  היה ברור לי שיהיו עיניינים. לשתי המשפחות נושא האוכל חשוב מאוד ורגיש במיוחד. לצערי שמעתי על הקייטרינג דברים לא טובים וההורים היו בחתונה שם ממש מזמן ולא היו מרוצים מהאוכל (ניסו גם לגרום לנו לא לסגור שם) . פגשנו באסף בחור נחמד מאוד ופוליטקאי לא קטן (חחחח) מדגישה כי אין לי שום בעיה עם השילוב הנ"ל- זה המקצוע  רוני מהקייטרינג עזרה לנו מאוד , גם בטעימות ובכלל. בחרנו דברים, צ'פרו אותנו וסה"כ בתחושתנו הכל היה בסדר גמור. היתה תחושה שאסף מוכן לעשות בשביל כל זוג את המקסימום.  ביום החתונה היו טיפה פישולים. אני ובן זוגי בתחושה אמביוונלטית. מצד אחד אסף כ"כ נחמד ומפרגן- מצד שני הזמנו דג (מנה עיקרית) שהוגש לא היה מוכן !! (בסוף הורידו לנו עליו סכום זעום) לאורחים ואחרי שהחזירו אותו לחימום הוא היה לא אכיל! בנוסף הזמנתי סלט מסויים והוגש סלט אחר, בנוסף הזמנו 2 מנות כשרות  ו2 טבעוניות שלא הגיעו ליעדם. מנהל הקייטרינג הסביר לנו ששכחנו לרשום היכן יושבים האנשים. מבינה שפישלתי אבל יש ברשותך 4 מנות מיוחדות, תנסה להגדיל ראש ולשאול אותי/ או את איש הקשר שלי מי הם! ... חלק מהאורחים טענו שלא היו קינוחים בחתונה כלל (חלק קטן- אבל איך יכול להיות שאורח לא מקבל קינוח?) רוצה לציין שניסתי לשכנע את בן זוגי שלא לקחת דג. קייטרינג שלא מציע דג בתפריט הרגיל שלו, אולי לא יודע להכין אותו? אבל בן זוגי חצי מרוקאי וזה "מסט" מבחינתו, הקייטרינג מצידו לא אמר שהוא מעדיף שלא נבחר בדג ולכן הייתי שקטה שסגרנו . 2/3 מהאנשים אמרו שהיה מעולה ממש (רובם צעירים) , מהמשפחה של בן זוגי אמרו שהאוכל היה בינוני ולא הגיע אליהם קינוחים. בקיצור פידבקים חלוקים. לדעתי הרוב הגורף נהנה  וזה מה שחשוב... חייבת לציין שההתנהלות מולם היה נוחה ושרותית, אבל הפשלות היו יחסית גדולות, ונותרתי בתחושה לא ככ טובה. לא מהתוצאה אלה מהדרך שבה זה נעשה.


----------



## yoli (5/10/12)

מוסיפה-האוכל שכן הוגש כרצוננו היה מצויין.


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

תום בר 
בתום בר היה משעשע. סה"כ  נחמדים מקצועיים והכל. בראשם עומד חן בעלים ואיש שיווק, מאוד מפולפל. אנשי שיווק קשים לי לעיקול בלי קשר לחן, אבל גם הוא פוליטיקאי לא קטן  שוב אין לי בעיה עם זה- לדעתי זה פשוט יוצר בעיית אמינות, אבל נחזור לעיניינו: הבר תפקד אחלה, והוציא אפטר פרטי וכל מה שביקשנו התקיים.  עמנואל היה איש הקשר והביא לנו כל הזמן מים ודאג לנו, הוא ניהל את הכל בצורה מצויינת.


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

שמלה! אלינור לרמן 
את אלינור אני מכירה הרבה זמן- כי היא מטר ממקום עבודתי הקודם וכל פעם הייתי עוברת ליד החלון ומציצה מה יש שם. נושא השמלה הלחיץ אותי בהתחלה, הלכתי למלא מקומות והכל היה נראה לי כמו תחפושת. חיפשתי מישהי שאוכל לעבוד מולה, כי היה ברור לי שאני אעשה סקיצות ויהיו לי בקשות ושאני אוכל לסמוך עליה שתבין אותי. תוך יום עמוס בקיטוטי רגליי ומצאתי אצל אלינור שמלה מדהימה בסגנון שלי והבנתי שהגעתי למקום הנכון. קראתי המון דברים על העובדות שלה, ואני חייבת לציין שהיא החליפה את חלקן והכל היה נעים מאוד.  תחילה פגשתי בענת, בחורה מקסימה שלמדה "בחוג שלי" באוניברסיטה, החלפנו חווית. ענת שהבינה עם מי יש לה עסק שלפה מאחור שמלה מדהימה בסגנון שתיארתי . בהמשך פגשתי באלינור... אלינור הבינה אותי מהרגע הראשון, חברות שלי שעשו אצלה ונתנו לי תחושה שאני בידיים טובות. מבחינתי היא הבינה את הציורים שלי (חחחחח) ואת רצונותיי וזו התוצאה שנהנתי ממנה מאוד. בן זוגי מאוד פחד מהצבע של השמלה ובסוף היה מרוצה  לבסוף תפרתי לאלינור מתנה קטנה וברכה והיא התרגשה מאוד. התוצאה לפניכן...
המלצה: לפני אלינור כמעט סגרתי במקום אחר אך המעצבת שידועה כמוכשרת מאוד נתנה לי תחושה לא טובה, שאני מציקה לה עם כל הבקשות. לכו עם הלב ותעשו איפה שנוח, לא פחות חשוב מעיצוב מצויין!


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

שמלה שניה 
שמלה שניה: נקנתה באריסטו שמט. אני כ"כ שמחה שקניתי אותה. ב11 בלילה, אחרי כל הברכות, החלפתי ורקדתי יחפה. זה נתן לי עוד שעתיים של נשימה, אחרת הייתי גמורה ביותר.. קצת מצטערת ששמתי מתחת חולצה קטנה, פחדתי שזה יהיה שקוף..


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (4/10/12)

מצפה לראות תמונה משקפת של השמלה השנייה 
בכל מקרה אחת החרטות שלי היא שלא רכשתי שמלה שנייה...


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

היי בובה...בדיוק חזרתי מהעבודה  
אני מתה כבר לראות את השמלה שלך!! אחפש תמונה ראויה


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

שמלה שניה, פשוטה מאוד 150 שח


----------



## yoli (5/10/12)

עייפה מתה ב2 בלילה חחחח


----------



## behappy (4/10/12)

איזו יפה את


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

וואו תודה


----------



## FayeV (4/10/12)

וואו, איזהו שמלה! 
את נראית נהדר, ואני שמחה שהעלת קרדיטים, כי נראה שהיה מעולה. ממש ממש אהבתי את רעיון המתנות לאורחים! כולם באמת לקחו את העציצים שלהם?


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

היי תודה תודה ! 
כן לא נשאר אפילו אחד וככ שמחנו, פחדנו שנישאר איתם. היה גם פתק קח אותי בסוף הערב


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

זום על השמלה


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

דיג'יי עובד יוסף -פפריקה 
טוב פה, אין מילים. עובד תותח אמיתי וזה ידוע לכל. היה לו משימה לא פשוטה. המבוגרים לא קמו בכלל לרקוד ואם כן זה היה קצר. ובחבר'ה אנחנו חתונה אחרונה וכולם מיהרו לילדים. אך באמצעות פיתויים רבים עובד השאיר את כולם על הרחבה, ללא מזרחית.  חתונה, ביום ראשון הסתיימה באחת וחצי ועבורי זה כיף גדול. כל שניה חברים אמרו לנו "טוב חייבים ללכת וזה.." ונשארו לעוד ריקוד ועוד אחד. מומלץ בחום. עוד חודשים חברה מתחתנת ועובד הדיג'יי ואני רק מחכה לבוא ולרקוד בשקט 
המלצה: אסף מהקייטרינג המליץ לי אחרי החופה לעשות ריקודים. בתחושה האישית שלי ריקודים אחרי החופה זה קצת מתחרה עם פתיחת המזנונים, באותו שבוע היה פה שרשור ענק בנושא וחלטתי לקבל את המלצתו ושנרקוד רבע שעה אחרי החופה ואז יתפזרו לאכול, היה נחמד אבל אני שוב חושבת שהיתי צריכה להקשיב לעצמי. הרבה הלכו לאכול וזה היה קצת מאולץ. פה רואים גם את השמלה השניה מאריסטו שמט.


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

צלמים! עמרי ואילן תיעוד אירועים!!! 
כמו שעינכן רואות אני בחורה מלאה מאוד וחוששת מאוד מהמצלמה אף על פי שצילום הוא חלק מהתואר הראשון שלי. עקב הלחץ שלי מהמצלמה אין לי מליון תמונות מצויינת. אבל עמרי הצליח בכל זאת!
עומרי ואילן היו נהדרים. הם באו ב2 בצהרים בערך והתחילו להזיז את כל הבית שיוכלו לצלם עם אור (העיקר סידרתי !! חחח) הם עבדו קשה ועזרו לנו גם להתארגן כי בנזוגי איחר מאוד מאוד בלוז .. הם צחקו אתנו והקלילו את הסיטואציה. את הצילומים המקדימים עשינו בקיבוץ יגור מתוך מחשבה שלא צריך יותר מידי כדי לייצר תמונה טובה וצריך לשמור כוחות להמשך הערב (וגם היינו באיחור אטומי! האיחור נגרם מכך שבנזוגי הגיע מאוד מאוחר, לא ככ קשור ללוז שתכננתי..ראו טיפים בסוף). בצילומי משפחה היה קצת בלאגן ועמרי התעקש לקבץ את כולם ולסיים את המשימה. הדבקות שלהם בתוך כל הבלאגן עזרה מאוד.


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

תכשיטים וטבעות: לינדה פרידריך. 
פה אני נמסה שאני נזכרת בכיף שהיה! לינדה היא מעין כרמל ( היכן שנולדו האחים שלי ואמא שלי) היא גרמנייה שהתחתנה עם בן קיבוץ. היא מדהימה! אני שיש לי רצון להתערב בכל דבר הבאתי לה סקיצות, ותמונות וציורים והיא פשוט הבינה מה רציתי ממנה!! פשוט מדהים! התכשיטים של החתונה גם כן מלינדה. חלקם בהזמנה אישית וחלקם נקנו כך. לינדה באמת עשתה עבורי מעל ומעבר גם מבחינת מחיר וגם מבחינת הגשמת רצונותיי. מדהימה.  
המלצה: תכשיטים ניתן גם לעשות לבד בקלות אני פשוט ניצלתי את החתונה כדי שיהיו לי קצת תכשיטים אמיתיים ולא רק חרוזים זולים. 

מפרגנת לה בלינק, כי ככ מגיע לה!!!  :http://www.lindafriedrich.com/


----------



## Bobbachka (4/10/12)

איזה טבעות מהממות!


----------



## BatelOmri (4/10/12)

אהבתי אהבתי אהבתי... 
ממש אהבתי את הטבעות, והתמונה מקסימה


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

תודה בנות


----------



## behappy (4/10/12)

וואוווווו איזה יופי!!!!! אלה הטבעות הכי יפות 
שראיתי
ולא ידעתי שקיים דבר כל כך יפה...!!
וואו!
מתבאסת עכשיו שלא עשיתי אצלה


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

חחחחחח תודה!


----------



## Natalila (5/10/12)

מקסים


----------



## fire witch (5/10/12)

רעיון מעולה לצילום ! 
עכשיו בא לי לעשות משהו כזה... אולי עם בובות שרק ופיונה ...


----------



## yoli (5/10/12)

חחחח מה מצחיק 
זה היה לגמרי במקרה קנינו 3 ביצי קינדר וערב לפני פתחנו והיה בן ובת


----------



## fire witch (5/10/12)

זה לא מקרה, זו יד הגורל ! חחח...


----------



## Lana678 (5/10/12)

מהממות!!!


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

מסרקייה לשיער- מורן לחמי 
מורן חברה טובה מהלימודים נתנה לי 5 מסרקיות שעיצבה בעצבה שאבחר באותו יום!! מדהים

http://www.facebook.com/moranlahmy.jewelery?fref=ts


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

עיצוב שולחנות 
לקייטרינג יש את מעצבת הבית יעל  מנגיעות. בהתחלה חשבנו לקחת סידורי פרחים כמו כולם ואז בנזוגי הציע לחבר את זה עם המתנות לאורחים שכבר רכשנו. הוא רצה מאוד עציצים ואני הצעתי שזה יהיה צמחי תבלין. מי שמכיר אותנו ראה שזה שילוב שלי ושלו   ואז בעזרתכן האדירה החלטנו לעטוף כל אחד בנייר חום ורפייה. עבודה של כ4 שעות שקרתה ביום החתונה (לא רעיון גאוני, בואו נודה, התמודדנו עם הברזה של 2 חברים שהיו אמורים לעזור, אך הטיסה שלהם התעכבה ב-48 שעות! ואז זה היה לוקח חצי מהזמן) ואח"כ המלצרים מקמו את זה על השולחן (טיפה עקום אבל מקווה שלא ראו יותר מידי) להשלמת המראה בחרתי מפות שמנת ומפיות זהב עדינות. אני הייתי מסופקת מאוד  וכל הכבוד לבן זוגי שעבד כ"כ קשה. מציעה לסנג'ר חבר קרוב במקום. 
המלצה: נכון שיום החתונה הוא יום אחד בודד , אך אם יש לכם פנטזיה תגשימו אותה. אנחנו התלבטנו המון עם העציצים, עקב הטריחה. אך בסוף הם היו הצלחה מסחררת.


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

זום


----------



## BatelOmri (4/10/12)

רעיון מעולה 
מתנה מגניבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



נחמד שנשאר משהו שימושי אצל האורחים מהחתונה


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

ככ שמחה שלהכנו על זה


----------



## ronitvas (4/10/12)

יצא מעולה!!!


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)




----------



## Bobbachka (4/10/12)




----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

עיצוב חופה עדה כספי 
עדה היא מעצבת הבית ביגור, בחורה נחמדה מאוד ושרותית.  המחיר היה מאוד נוח. א העיצוב אני בחרתי משלל חומרים שיש לה, והיא עשתה בול מה שרציתי


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

איפור ושיער: מורן לוין!!! 
ממליצה בחום.
את מורן פגשתי בזכות עמרי הצלם. הלכתי אליה לסטודיו המהמם שלה והיא שבתה את ליבי. המקצועיות, הטאצ' הטעם המעולה. מורן לא ככ עושה ניסיון, זה יותר פגישת הכירות. הכל אצלה פרפקט.. מיותר לציין שגם באירוע שום דבר לא זז (האירוע היה כולו בחוץ!) . כולי געגועים אליה.. היא הוציאה ממני את המקסימום אין מה לומר.
המלצה: תחילה כמעט סגרתי עם מישהי אחרת, אבל שוב משהו מבפנים לא היה שלם. לכו למישהי שהיא לא רק מקצועית תותחית אלה תיתן לכן תחושה שאתן חשובות לה באותה מידה, מאוד קשה לי עם יחס שיווקי ,לא אמיתי, ובגלל זה החלפתי למורן


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)




----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

ועוד אחת


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

בגדי חתן 
נקנו בפקטורי 54.  לטעמי האישי הקניה הייתה יקרה ביותר , אך הוריו התעקשו שזה יהיה מותג. רוצה רק לציין דבר אחד- למרות החום ,על החולצה לא היו סימני הזעה! למרות שהיא אפור בהיר! זה היה מדהים. בן זוגי תמיד מזיע ורואים זאת ..והפעם שום כלום....שווה להיות חתן ללא סימני זיעה! בררתי וכנראה מדובר בבד מיוחד. במקרה הזה שווה כל שקל.


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

קישוט הרכב  
את הקישוטים עשיתי לבד אבל "הנהג" לא כ"כ הבין איך לשים את זה וזה טיפה התפרק אח"כ כך. גם את הפחיות הם קשרו בחוט עבה מהרגיל. אבל בסדר...בסופו של דבר האוטו הצטלם וזהו  בדיעבד אם היתי חוזה שזה יהיה ככה היתי שולחת את הרכב למקום מסודר.


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

זר ! 
על הזר כבר ספרתי פה. הזמנתי זר גיבסניות. רציתי זר סמלי. ביום החתונה ב12 בצהרים אני מתקשרת לשאול אם אפשרי לבוא לקחת את זה. ומה הוא אומר לי: "כן אבל עשיתי לך זר אחר כי אין גיבסניות" עכשיו....נניח שזה בסדר שאין אבל תרים טלפון. מאיפה אתה בטוח מה אני אוהבת? באתי לשם מיד ובחרתי זר חדש שתוך שעה היה מוכן. בסוף כמובן הכל הסתדר אבל אני לא אוהבת יחס כזה.


----------



## BatelOmri (4/10/12)

מעצבן... 
דברים כאלה יכולים לשגע אותי...
אבל יצא לך זר מיוחד ויפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כנראה שהיה לטובה


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

גם אותי! מזל שהרגעתי את עצמי...


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (4/10/12)

אני זוכרת שפירטת כבר על המקרה הזה 
וזוכרת שהתעצבנתי  בשמך. כעבור שבועיים קרה לי מקרה ממש דומה. פשוט מעצבן!
חסר מישהו שטוב בזרי כלה בצפון ועושה משהו ממש טוב לדעתי (תקנו אותי אם אני טועה)


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

וווי מה קרה אצלך??????


----------



## behappy (4/10/12)

יצא זר מהמם  אבל אכן יחס מעצבן..


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

נעליים 
נקנו ביוניק בגרנד קניון במבצע 1+1. ב11 כבר הייתי יחפה. מסקנה: אם את מחליפה שמלה אפשר גם נעל יותר שטוחה , אני קניתי את אלה מהמחשבה שאולי ארצה להחליף רק נעל....ולא שמלה.
המלצה: לקחת ולשים בחדר חתן כלה גם נעלי עקב שחרשת עליהן ואת הולכת איתן בכיף+ כפכפים. 
נעלי החתן: נקנו בגלי "האש פאפי" נוחות ואלגנטיות.


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

תמונה בצבע


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

רווקות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ציינתי פה בעבר את מסיבת הרווקות שלי. למסיבה באו מספר מצומצם של חברות טובות וצאלה הילרוביץ. היה מעולה  צאלה מדהימה, והסבירה על חזיה נכונה ועל גזרות של בגדים. אמרה לכל אחד איזה פרי היא מבחינת מבנה גוף. התפלאתי לגלות שאני דובדבנים ולא אגס  
רוב החברות שלי לא מכירות אחת את השנייה, ורציתי פעילות שתחבר. בהתחלה פחדתי שתהיה מסיבת חנוניות, אבל היו צחוקים   על המסיבה אני שילמתי כי ככה רציתי. עוד מימי הסטודנטית התפרנית לא היה נוח לי להביא מתנה מעבר לחתונה (מה עם דלק? וזמן?), עשיתי אוכל +הזמנו פיצה... כל אחת קבלה גם מתנה קטנה.  התוצאה לפניכן..
הבנות נהנו מאוד! והמחמאות עדיין זורמות אליי בנושא הזה


----------



## רווקה מן המניין (5/10/12)

צאלה 
האם שילמת גם עליה? את יכולה לרשום את המחיר?


----------



## yoli (5/10/12)

אכן 
היא כמו רוב המפעילות של מסיבת רווקות גובה כ-1000 שקל אם את לא גרה רחוק, אם כן יש תוספת קטנה על המרחק.


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

רבנות ורב 
נרשמנו ברבנות במועצה בה גדלתי. במועצה שלנו הכל מתנהל די מסודר, יש רבנית שעושה הדרכה זוגית ויש רב לבחירתך. 
הרב יהושע הלמן. את הרב הלמן אני מכירה זמן רב, הוא חיתן את אחי והוא גם רב היישוב. ידעתי שאיתו החיים שלי יהיו טובים. אני לא כ"כ מתחברת לדת וקשה לי עם כל הדברים הללו. לבנזוגי היה חשוב מאוד טקס מסרותי רגיל. אז שכנעתי אותו שנלך אליו וככה כל אחד מאתנו יקבל מה שטוב לו. הלמן עשה חופה קצרה (5 דק), לפני שמצאנו אותו רצינו ללכת להירשם בצהר- אך לא היה מקום, שמחתי לגלות שהלמן עובד שם  לגבי המקווה הגעתי להסדר עם הרב והרבנית שאלך לים, הסברתי לה את הקושי האישי שלי, לא חושבת שהיא הבינה ממש אבל הסכימה ואכן הלכתי. אישור הטבילה ניתן בסמס...


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

ציפורניים :טל שריר 
בבוקר הלכתי למרוח לק אצל טל. היא היתה חמודה ואדיבה מאוד  שתיתי קפה ונהנתי!


----------



## behappy (4/10/12)

אפשר פרטים במסר?


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

ברור!!


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (4/10/12)

איזה גאוני! אישור באס אם אס


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

ירח דבש- אפריקה! 
שלשום חזרנו משם!! היה מעולה ספארי וזנזיבר, שילוב מוכר ונחמד מאוד! מצרפת תמונה. הטיול אורגן דרך ספארי קמפני.  אשמח לענות על שאלות בנושא.


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

לסיכום! 
ארגון החתונה מלווה בהרבה ביבולי מוח  בעיקר מצד המשפחות שמתקשות להבין את מה שקורה היום (למה המחירים ככה, למה הרזרבה ככה..) הרבה פעמים הרגשתי שאני עסוקה כל הזמן בלענות לאנשים ולא לארגן את האירוע , שארגנו לגמרי לבד. חווינו המון ביקורת על הבחירות המאוד רגילות שלנו, ואני מניחה שכל זה עקב זה שבן זוגי בן יחיד להורים גרושים. סה"כ צריך לקחת אוויר, ולא להתייחס לכל דבר, הרבה פעמים פשוט שתקתי ולא עניתי. לא האמנתי שאירוע של כמה שעות יכול לעורר כ"כ הרבה מהומה  רצינו להשקיע באירוע אבל כל הזמן הזכרנו לעצמנו שזה יום אחד שעובר מהר. 
רוצה להציע לנסות ולהאזין להורים, אם יש בקשות שניתן למלא עבורם, תמלאו. נאמר תבחרו מראש שאתם ממלאים להם כך וכך משאלות . עבורם זה יום גדול והם מרגישים "המארחים".   אני חושבת שמה שהכי היה אני יכולה לומר זה שביום החתונה כדאי לקחת מלוות. 2 חברות טובות שלי עקב עיקוב בטיסות לא באו בבוקר החתונה אלה נחתו בול לחתונה, והן היו חסרות לי, גם לא יכלתי לצפות את זה שהן לא תגענה. מציעה לשים את כל הדברים ברכב בבוקר שלא תעשו נגלות שיש לחץ ולהאציל סמכויות. ביום הזה המוח לא כ"כ עובד (סתם דוגמא, כמעט שכחתי לשים בושם, כמעט שכחתי כל מיני דברים....לא מדדתי את השמלה השניה עם החגורה והנעליים, למה? כי שכחתי) בן זוגי בגלל העציצים בא ב3 וקצת ! והיה מאוד מאוחר, ואז הוא התחיל עם הרכב וכאלה.. הוא תמיד מאחר כרוני   תדמיינו בבוקר מה צריך להיות מוכן אם עכשיו היתן יוצאות מהבית. ..
לסיכום – כל הכבוד ששרדתן עד עכשיו. 
החוויה הזו חישלה אותי באמת, למדתי להיות סבלנית, ולהבין שאנשים אחרים מתרגשים יותר ממני וצריך לעזור גם להם. ממליצה בחום להיות בקבלת פנים, זה הזמן הכי איכותי, דיברתי עם אנשים והרגשתי נוכחת במלוא מובן המילה. כל כמה זמן הלכתי לצימר חתן כלה, סידרתי אודם (לובלו) ונשמתי  והזכרתי לעצמי להתחבר לאירוע ולמה שקורה בו. תהנו מכל רגע בהכנות כי זה עובר בדקה, תרקדו תחבקו ותרגישו כל דקה. 

תודות:
רוצה להודות לכם, פורום מעולה שבזכותו הבנתי מה קורה בכל העסק הזה, והבנתי מה עלי לעשות ואיך להתקדם וגם איך להגיב, אתן מקסימות ומפרגנות ואין כמוכן!!


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (4/10/12)

ותודה לך! 
על הקרדיטים המקסימים, נראה שהייתה לכם חתונה כיפית, ואת היית כלה מהממת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לדעתי, בקשר לקייטרינג, פשוט תנסי לשכוח מזה... אתם השתדלתם לפני החתונה שהחתונה תהיה בדיוק כמו שאתם רציתם, ואם משהו לא הלך בערב כמו שתוכנן כבר אין מה לעשות עם זה עכשיו.
זה ברור שתמיד תמיד יהיו אנשים שיהיה להם דברים לא טובים להגיד, אי אפשר לרצות את כולם, חבל שככה היה אבל חשוב להתמקד בשאר הדברים...

מה שהכי חשוב עכשיו זה שהחיים האמיתיים מתחילים (והם לא יהיו שונים בהרבה מהחיים לפני החתונה כי כבר גרתם ביחד) תהנו מהזוגיות שלכם ומהמשפחה שהקמתם.
מזל טוב!


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

צודקת בהחלט! 
ואכן הירח דבש השכיח מאתנו את הכל!!


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (5/10/12)

כמו שצריך


----------



## behappy (4/10/12)

מזל טוב!! 
החתונה ואתם נראים מקסימים, והגן ביגור נראה נהדר!!
המון המון מזל טוב, ו-היי, איזה כיף זה קרדיטים חיפאיים!


----------



## hillala8 (4/10/12)




----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

תודה! חשוב קרדיטים גם לצפוניות


----------



## hillala8 (4/10/12)

קרדיטים ממש מקסימים! 
נראה שעשיתם בחירות מעולות- שלחתי לך מסר עם שאלות לגבי כמה מהם...

מזל טוב!


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

שלחתי


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (4/10/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
תודה שחלקת למרות ההסתייגות מבן הזוג =]

אני שמחה לראות שהמתנות לאורחים יצאו נהדרות!

מאוד נהניתי לקרוא =]


----------



## yoli (4/10/12)

תודה רבה!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (10/10/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
ממש נהניתי לקרוא. 
מזל טוב וחיים מאושרים לך ולבן זוגך!


----------



## yoli (10/10/12)

תודה רבה !! 
מקווה שנהנת בירח דבש!!


----------

